# Larabars?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I ordered some moisturizer from Saks, and the girl I always order from is sooo nice...she always sticks tons of samples in my package. Anyway, one of the samples she gave me this time is a Larabar. I never heard of them before now, but in doing some googling, I think I will be ordering more! They are all natural energy bars. The one I'm eating now is Coconut Cream Pie...the ONLY ingredients in it is dates, unsweetened coconut, cashews and extra virgin coconut oil. 

If any of you have had these, let me know what other flavors are good....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OH! I haven't had the Coconut Cream Pie. I love coconut, so that sounds good.

I picked up a Lärabar variety pack at Costco and it has:
Apple Pie (dates, almonds, unsweetened apples, walnuts, raisins, cinnamon) 
Cashew Cookie (cashews & dates only)
Cherry Pie (dates, almonds, unsweetened cherries)

I'm impressed with how few ingredients are in each bar. I'm not a huge fan of cherries, but I like each of the flavors in the variety pack just fine. The bars are very dense and definitely filling. I can't finish a whole bar in one setting, but some of that has to do with the fact that I can't chew things that are very dense for long either.

On my next trip to Trader Joe's, I'm going to have to see if they carry the Lärabar brand and pick up a coconut!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I love Larabars, they are delicious. I am very partial to the apple and cherry pie.

My husband said that he thought he saw on the news that their Peanut Butter Cookie flavor was affected by the Salmonella peanut butter recall....does anyone know if that is true?


----------

